# Please help!



## fuzzwolfie (May 14, 2012)

Hello fish forums! 

I actually just made an account on here, so I hope I'm now jumping ahead of myself, but I seriously need help. 

Last Friday night my fish tank stand gave out, so my roommates and I had to work quickly to save the tank and fish. It's a 25 gallon tank, and it contains one shubunkin (about 4") and one butterfly koi (about 6"). 

We ended up losing about half of the water, so there was about a 50-60% water change by the end of it. I added extra water conditioner to try to keep chlorine from being an issue.

However, the problem that had started up is with the koi. She has been sitting on the bottom since Friday now, and I'm extremely worried. She appears fine- no cuts or redness. She just barely moving at all. Any suggestions? Is there anything I can do for her? I really want her to pull through!!

For reference, the shubunkin is completely fine. He returned to bobbing around within 24 hours, even with his tail a little bloodied from the mishap. 

So...help me fish forum! What do I do?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That much new, raw water from the tap will be low on oxygen, and that causes a bit of shock in koi. It wears off, usually. Needs aeration.


----------

